# Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club Training Day



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

The WHRC will be having a training day Saturday Sept.22nd at the Lee Kay Training grounds starting approx. 8:30am....

As this is a "training" day and not a picnic we will be looking to run 
concept type drills rather than mock hunt tests...depending on the levels of dogs and handlers other training exercises may also be offered as needed.

We will have the Club Trailer to provide needed tools but will not have live birds...

Please join us, let us know what you would like to work on and most of all come have some fun with your K-9 companions!!!!!

Thanks everyone!!

WHRC


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 14, 2007)

I was hoping to come but I have a work "retreat" on Saturday morning that I cannot get out of.


----------

